# Emulsion Washout in Bathroom?



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm about to start screen printing from my home. I don't have much to work with and was wondering if anyone has ever used their bath tub for washing out emulsion.

I know this may be crazy because i think i read somewhere on the forums that the emulsion that i will be using may have harmful chemicals, though not as harmful as the dehazer and other stuff used to clean and reclaim screens.

My plan is to basically do all the latter mentioned stuff outdoors, but not exactly where i live, then come home to coat my screens. So, having to washout emulsion somewhere else would either be difficult or impossible considering the UV sensativity.

If this sounds crazy, please stop me from doing something stupid . The alternative is to get a washout booth i saw for about $400. Then there is the problem of no drain to work with since i'm gonna be using an empty bedroom for a darkroom. I know someone here must have a solution.

So, i guess i'm really asking if it is extremely dangerous and completely not recommended to washout emulsion in the same tub i will be showering in. Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not sure about the health implications, but practically speaking you'll want to be *very* careful washing out your tub, or you'll end up with very difficult to remove emulsion stains all over it.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. I'm mainly concerned with the health issues that may or may not arise. 

You see, this would be a temporary thing. How long? Well, that will depend entirely on my success in this venture and how much i enjoy doing it. That is, if i am successful enough to afford a shop and enjoy the whole process of screen printing and fulfilling orders, then i will migrate from the home and seek to expand.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

marlo45 said:


> I'm mainly concerned with the health issues that may or may not arise.


From the health perspective personally I wouldn't even risk it, but I tend to err on the side of caution with things like that.


----------



## julzusc (Oct 29, 2007)

I have done this once...nothing bad happened. Then my partner read somewhere that it is not good for the pipes because the emulsion hardens when exposed. We don't use the tub anymore for that reason. 
As for the health risks....this link explains everything about the DXP emulsion, if you're interested.

http://www.ccidom.com/filedata/prochem/DXP Pink.pdf


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i use the sprayer in my kitchen sink. only for washing exposures and degreasing, everything else is in a laundry tub outside, connected to the drain


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

marlo45 said:


> My plan is to basically do all the latter mentioned stuff outdoors, but not exactly where i live...


So you doing it where *someone else* lives?

Look, you are talking about dumping potentially hazardous chemicals into the environment untreated. It's illegal and unethical. So, yeah, you should stop before you do something stupid.

If you don't have the facilities to do screen printing properly, you might consider another method, such as plastisol transfers. You basically get the same results, but the chemicals are dealt with in a facility set up to handle them.

Then, if you are successful, as you said, you can expand.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

What are the steps involved in treating the related chemicals Jeff? Do screen printing supply stores usually carry stuff like that? 

Plastisol transfers would be too expensive for me because i want to do 3 color graphics on average, and i also currently have more than 50 ideas. So, 50 x minimum quantity x price... you get the drift.

I've read here where people start out at home, so i'm assuming maybe i can, too.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

julzusc said:


> I have done this once...nothing bad happened. Then my partner read somewhere that it is not good for the pipes because the emulsion hardens when exposed. We don't use the tub anymore for that reason.
> As for the health risks....this link explains everything about the DXP emulsion, if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.ccidom.com/filedata/prochem/DXP Pink.pdf


Thanks! This is very helpful.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

marlo45 said:


> Hi guys. I'm about to start screen printing from my home. I don't have much to work with and was wondering if anyone has ever used their bath tub for washing out emulsion.
> 
> I know this may be crazy because i think i read somewhere on the forums that the emulsion that i will be using may have harmful chemicals, though not as harmful as the dehazer and other stuff used to clean and reclaim screens.
> 
> ...


I've been washing out my screens in our bathtub for a while. I use capillary film and some of the blue/green film will get stuck on the tub after washing out, and once it's exposed to light, it hardens and is pretty difficult to get clean. But you can get it perfectly clean with some elbow grease and tub cleaner. As for the health ramifications, I'm not worried about emulsion. Now the stencil remover is another issue, and I would be careful using it.

Most of the chemicals today are "drain safe". If you aren't sure, ask your supplier. They should know.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

rusty said:


> Most of the chemicals today are "drain safe". If you aren't sure, ask your supplier. They should know.


Right, but "drain safe" doesn't mean it's safe to wash them onto the ground outdoors.

You might want to check out Franmar. They produce some good lower-risk soy-based products, including emulsion remover.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know of any incident where stencil residue can hurt you. The components of emulsion is very inert, but you are going to be using stencil remover, which is a chemical that will break down the stencil.

All the MSDSheets you might read will tell you that long term exposure could cause irritation, but the same can be said of common bar soap. But for instance, is the MSDS for the emulsion, or the stencil remover.

I still don't think it is a good idea. I'm thinking about taking a bath in that bath tub and even though I have been washing out screens for 25 years and emulsion and stencil remover has never caused me any harm, there are parts of my body that I don't know if I want exposed to any chemical. I know that when I clean my tub with a strong 'tub' cleaner, if I don't wash and rinse it very well, I get a burning sensation around my neck - from that residue floating on the surface.

I too would worry about staining the tub, but not buildup in the pipes unless you are not dissolving the stencil and you get chunks. I do not like the idea of no drain.....








Be alert about your chemicals, but not really dangerous.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

There are inexpensive plastic laundry tubs with built-in drains and plastic legs (to make them the same height as a sink) available at most hardware stores. I think they were around $50 at Lowe's last time I saw one.

If you want to use one of those, you definitely will need to hook it up to drain through your household plumbing. In most places, water leaving houses goes to a sewage treatment plant, where it is treated to remove the chemicals. Dumping tainted water into your backyard is a terrible idea, not only for wildlife but also for your own health, as those chemicals are going to stay in the soil and plants around your house.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! This info really helps in deciding what's best for myself and the sorrounding environment. 

I read someone posting once that they did not reclaim screens, period. The idea was to store all jobs and re-use the screens until the stencil quality has either deteriorated or the mesh gets a bit loose, then relace them with new ones. 

To clarify "washing out emulsion", i meant to actually wash out the unexposed parts from the screen after exposure; not reclaiming the screen.

The way i'm planning on starting out (with a few of my personal designs; not taking custom orders just yet), i think this can work. The fact is, i'm trying my best to avoid day to day exposure to the more harmful chemicals, and as you guys have reiterated, the emulsion is nothing to worry about unless you swim in it.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you did this in California you would end up with a nice fine and a stay in the pokey


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

marlo45 said:


> Plastisol transfers would be too expensive for me because i want to do 3 color graphics on average, and i also currently have more than 50 ideas. So, 50 x minimum quantity x price... you get the drift.


How are you planning on selling the shirts? Unless you are planning to sell wholesale or retail in-person, transfers might be *far *more economical.

If you are selling online, for example, do you plan on keeping a full inventory of all 50 designs in all sizes and all colors? That requires a lot of space. And it also requires a *HUGE* investment in shirt inventory -- several thousand dollars. If a particular design doesn't work, your stuck with the inventory. 

Printing on demand greatly reduces the inventory problems, but it is not really practical with screen printing.

Also, if you are not reusing screens, you will also need to buy about 150 screens (50 designs X 3 colors), plus emulsion to coat them all. That would be a few thousand dollars. And, of course, you will need a place to store them, too. If you decide to reuse the screens, you have to figure out how to clean them. More importantly you have to figure out how many of each design to print. Too few and you spend all your time reburning screens. Too many and you have wasted a bunch of money on dead inventory. This can be extremely hard to judge when you are first starting out.

If you are screen printing, you also need to factor in all the other supplies (inks, chemicals, squegees, etc.) and equipment, as well. For example, how are you going to cure the shirts? Do you have money and space for a conveyor dryer? If not, are you confident other options will suit your needs?

However, if you do transfers, you just need a week or two's supply of blank shirts, your transfers, and a heat press (and a T-squareIt) Then you can apply the transfers as the orders come in.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

binki said:


> If you did this in California you would end up with a nice fine and a stay in the pokey


How would that happen? A drain is a drain.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> How are you planning on selling the shirts? Unless you are planning to sell wholesale or retail in-person, transfers might be *far *more economical.
> 
> If you are selling online, for example, do you plan on keeping a full inventory of all 50 designs in all sizes and all colors? That requires a lot of space. And it also requires a *HUGE* investment in shirt inventory -- several thousand dollars. If a particular design doesn't work, your stuck with the inventory.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.

I will be selling online, and no, i wont be stocking up on a huge inventory. Rather, i will buy shirts buy the 1-2 dozens from a supplier that has no minimums. 

As for the screens, i am starting out with 20 to 30 designs and do understand that i need close to 100 to do this. However, i have already factored that into my plans as well i do have space for them to be stored. Emulsion wont be a problem as i was told i could coat maybe 25-30 screen with each container i'm buying.

Heat press is also a part of my plan. I will be out sourcing plastisol transfers for the designs that sell the least, and print my own for the ones that (hopefull) sell a lot. I will be getting a conveyor dryer in a couple of weeks. 

I some day hope that i will become skilled enough to make my own plastisol transfers... after researching how to, and after many trials and errors, of course .

I haven't figured out everything, but i am willing to give it a shot. Please keep the advices coming. I will need them to assess my risks and uncover any blind spots.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

binki said:


> If you did this in California you would end up with a nice fine and a stay in the pokey


For washing emulsion down the drain??? I find that hard to believe.

I did forget to mention that we have 2 bathrooms and I wash out my screens in the one that we don't use for bathing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Can't wash that stuff down the drain in CA. Sorry.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

binki said:


> Can't wash that stuff down the drain in CA. Sorry.


So there's a law that says you can't wash emulsion down the drain? Is there a list of things? Or is just the "emulsion law"? How about dirt? Is that illegal too?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

rusty said:


> So there's a law that says you can't wash emulsion down the drain? Is there a list of things? Or is just the "emulsion law"? How about dirt? Is that illegal too?


The op was talking about running a commercial operation in a residence which will probably violate a number of city/county ordinances and also wants to wash a chemical used in a business down a residential drain. Yes, this is illegal, yes he will be fined, yes he will have to pay for cleanup costs, and yes, he could go to jail. That is the way it is here in the Peoples Republic of California. 

To answer your second question, they don't like dirt either here.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

binki said:


> Can't wash that stuff down the drain in CA. Sorry.



I've been in hundreds of shops in California and they all develop and reclaim their stencils by rinsing them down the drain. 

In my 25 years in screen printing, I have never heard of anyplace where there was a law against rinsing stencil products down the drain. I have had trouble with the Los Angeles County Water Department when we installed evaporative 'swamp coolers' that used a lot of water- but no trouble with the 40 screens a day we made.

I've been in California shops all using drains from Inmotion at the old Sears Point raceway, to Cal Custom in National City.

Mark Coudray's Serigraphic Designs in San Luis Obispo. His brother's shop and SANTA BARBARA CERAMIC DESIGN in Santa Barbara, Coastal Printworks and GANGI STUDIOS in North Hollywood, Giant (a small place - nobody could notice it), VENICE T-SHIRT & MEDICAL in El Segundo.

Pasadena City College in Pasadena, Cal Poly San Luis Obispo and the infamous Gold Graphics Manufacturing Company. in Pacoima.

What law are you taking about?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

what distinguishes a home from commercial drain other than location?

they all end up in the same place


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

rusty said:


> So there's a law that says you can't wash emulsion down the drain? Is there a list of things? Or is just the "emulsion law"? How about dirt? Is that illegal too?


Yes, there is a list. Several lists, actually. But even if it's not on any list, virtually any substance can be considered hazardous if it is dumped in sufficient quantity and/or concentration.

California has a Department of Toxic Substance Control that regulates this stuff. And of course the federal Environmental Protection Agency also has jurisdiction.

Here's a document from the State of Missouri about Preventing Pollution in Screen Printing.

Here's a story about a screen printer in Florida facing 9 felony counts for illegal storage and disposal of hazardous waste. (It's an old story and I don't know the resolution.)

And yes, people do get away with breaking the law and polluting the environment all the time. That does not make it legal or ethical.

It's best to check with the suppliers of all of your chemicals to insure that they are safe to wash down the drain. Most are, as long as your drain is connected to a wastewater treatment facility (not a septic system, for example.) 

However, it is never acceptable to wash screens out onto the ground.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

binki said:


> The op was talking about running a commercial operation in a residence which will probably violate a number of city/county ordinances


So it's illegal to have a home based business as well? Glad I don't live in CA.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

rusty said:


> So it's illegal to have a home based business as well? Glad I don't live in CA.


It's called zoning. Every major US city has it (with the notable exception of Houston). Most smaller cities and towns do to.

In Austin, it is illegal for me to run a partnership from my house, for example, regardless of the industry. All owners and workers of a home-based business must live in the home. Also, no signs are allowed. And no retail sales. Certain types of business are forbidden. There are other restrictions as well. And Austin is one of the more lenient cities in Texas.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I appreciate the research from AustinJeff, but there is a huge difference between hazardous waste disposal and rinsing reclaiming and stencil material down the drain. The Missouri document is mostly suggestions on what to be aware of. I am familiar with this document, as I lived in Missouri for more than 5 years.

If the zoning commission, landlord or your wife lays down the law and forbids you to make screens in the bath, that's a little different than a criminal state law.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> However, it is never acceptable to wash screens out onto the ground.


I agree, this was never an option.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> It's called zoning. Every major US city has it (with the notable exception of Houston). Most smaller cities and towns do to.
> 
> In Austin, it is illegal for me to run a partnership from my house, for example, regardless of the industry. All owners and workers of a home-based business must live in the home. Also, no signs are allowed. And no retail sales. Certain types of business are forbidden. There are other restrictions as well. And Austin is one of the more lenient cities in Texas.


Yes, I understand that. But it's not illegal to run a business out of your home, which was what the statement I replied to implied. We aren't talking about having a retail store front in your home.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

marlo45 said:


> I agree, this was never an option.


No offense, but I'm not just making this stuff up. Here's what you wrote:

I know this may be crazy because i think i read somewhere on the forums that the emulsion that i will be using may have harmful chemicals, though not as harmful as the dehazer and other stuff used to clean and reclaim screens.

My plan is to basically do all the latter mentioned stuff outdoors, but not exactly where i live, then come home to coat my screens.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> No offense, but I'm not just making this stuff up. Here's what you wrote:
> 
> I know this may be crazy because i think i read somewhere on the forums that the emulsion that i will be using may have harmful chemicals, though not as harmful as the dehazer and other stuff used to clean and reclaim screens.
> 
> My plan is to basically do all the latter mentioned stuff outdoors, but not exactly where i live, then come home to coat my screens.


None taken . 

However, before posting this question, i was actually reading a thread where someone actually took their screens to a local car wash. I live 1 block from a car wash. I was just thinking that if i can't do it inside, maybe i'd do that.

*Here's an extract of what he said:* "If you don't have a high pressure washer carry it to the local carwash and reclaim it. That's how I reclaimed screens when I first started." 

Here's a link to the thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19894.html

Since no one seemed to find this weird, i thought maybe it could work for me too when starting out .


----------



## gareyd (May 5, 2007)

Fred, I'm thinking that you are confusing "lime" and "lye"....

Lime is ground limestone to correct the PH...lye comes from hardwood ashes and is very caustic & corrosive...

GareyD


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

marlo45 said:


> However, before posting this question, i was actually reading a thread where someone actually took their screens to a local car wash. I live 1 block from a car wash. I was just thinking that if i can't do it inside, maybe i'd do that.


Ahhh... I get it now. That actually makes a lot of sense. Car washes are set up to handle people washing motor oil, antifreeze and lots of other nasty stuff down the drain. I would think they could certainly handle anything involved in normal screen printing.

Other than transporting the screens, the only problem I see is that it could get pretty expensive if your car wash is anything like the ones around here.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A lot of interest here, it can be cleared up pretty quickly.

Go down to your city office and ask for the municipal code to get a license for a home based business. It should be pretty clear what you can and cannot do. 
In many cities a home based business is allowed however only one room of the house may be used for the business. After all, your neighbors live there and expect everyone else to do the same, they did not expect to live in a commercial or industrial zone. Additionally, your homeowners insurance would be pretty much worthless if something happened because of your business activities. 

To answer the question about business drain vs. home drain, your sewer/water fees are based on the zone. If you are in a residential zone, you are billed a rate for that. If you are in a business zone, your are billed a different rate. Also, if you are pouring any chemical down the drain you should check with your city, county, and State to make sure you are not violating any hazardous waste laws. They are very strict in CA. I don't make the laws so don't shoot the messenger. 

The same will go for other utilities such as gas and electric. Additionally, if you consume more utilities than the norm for your area, the police will probably stop by at some point. High utility consumption is an indicator of illegal activity such as meth production or pot growing. 

Now, just because there are 100's of other screen printing shops dumping chemicals in the drain doesn't mean it is legal, ethical, legit. It just means the government has not spent the time to come down on them. 

The bigger picture here and the op was about doing this in a house and I that activity does not sound like something good to do. 

cheers.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

binki said:


> The bigger picture here and the op was about doing this in a house and I that activity does not sound like something good to do.


If you can't do screen printing out of your home, that would eliminate about 90% of the people in this forum.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm using a shower/bathtub stall as a washout booth. However, it is not the same place I actually take showers. I have two bathrooms and live by myself and only use one. The second bathroom is really big, but poorly designed and the bathtube is in bad condition anyway. If I destroy it it doesn't matter to me. At some point in the future I will remodel this bathroom and put in all new stuff.

According to what I learned in this screen printing class I took, it is perfectly ok to use your backyard as long as all the chemicals you use are biodegradable. They need large amounts of water, or they don't biodegrade.

The chemicals can go down the drain as long as your using lots of water. Some stuff is not safe for septic tanks, and I think some of the press wash chemicals are not biodegradable.

If you are making like a screen a week. It probably won't hurt you or your bathtube one bit


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Emulsion Washout in the back yard*



kylerogers said:


> If I destroy it it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> According to what I learned in this screen printing class I took, it is perfectly ok to use your backyard as long as all the chemicals you use are biodegradable. They need large amounts of water, or they don't biodegrade.
> 
> ...


There's an old joke that all things are biodegradable - even Plutonium. Of course, it takes 24,000 years just to get to half life, but it* is* biodegradable. 

This is some of the same logic as the trash compacter that makes 50 pounds of trash - into 50 pounds of trash. This modern convenience didn't help me much when I had to take out the trash at my father's house. 

An important point is made by "ImageIt" Fred in post#33 - "Down the drain" which controls the destination.
Waste water that is dumped in a septic tank will eventually leach out of the tank - into your back yard. Why waste time putting it in the tank? 

Septic systems are designed for organic human waste and plant materials that can be be degraded with enzymes. There are no organic materials in the PVA/PVOH (polyvinyl acetate/polyvinyl alcohol), used to make stencils.

Plastic packaging and bags are known to take 10 to 20 years to degrade. Plastic 6 pack holders, more than 400 years.

The plastic of stencil waste is not known to degrade any faster than other plastic waste. I would certainly wager than in 10 years, your stencil waste will make it from your back yard to the local water table, and that's what communities don't like.

One pound of screen making chemicals, will still be one pound of chemicals in 50,000 gallons of water. I don't understand how lots of water will make it degrade faster, otherwise we could just dump it all in the lake for maximum water degrading power. That doesn't seem to be working out so far.

I would very much like to know who told you this waste disposal lesson, because I think the instruction is flawed.

Protect your extra bathroom by taping it up with old shower curtains and let the county professionals handle the waste. Once it's in your yard, you can't get it back.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Lawson taught in their two day class that all the chemicals labeled biodegradable are perfectly safe to wash down the drain as long as you use lots of water.

I do not personally have a septic system. I have city sewers.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Biodegradable in the back yard*



kylerogers said:


> Lawson taught in their two day class that all the chemicals labeled biodegradable are perfectly safe to wash down the drain as long as you use lots of water.


That's good. you just had a slip of the keyboard when you wrote.



kylerogers said:


> _According to what I learned in this screen printing class I took, *it is perfectly ok to use your backyard* as long as all the chemicals you use are biodegradable._


But this doesn't make sense to me to make lots of water a function of degrading.



kylerogers said:


> _They need large amounts of water, or they don't biodegrade._


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Draining stencil washout in the yard*



titant said:


> .... drilled a hole in the wall leading to outside so the sink water just drains outside in the grass and rocks.


Please don't advise people to let their stencil waste drain in the yard and into the water table.

Richard Greaves
646-294-2799


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have a septic system, what is the proper way to dispose of your stencil waste? Is there a filter or something you can hook up to your washout booth?


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I know this is an old topic but i'm curious as well.
I'm moving at the end of the month and the place I"m moving to is septic and not city/sewer. I'm wondering if I'm going to have to give up Silk Screening until I can find another place.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

> ...Some ceramic filters incorporate nano-silver impregnated into a porous ceramic outer shell that can trap bacteria down to as low as .22 of a micron in particle size [1/100,000 of an inch]
> ....
> Laboratories consider a filtering medium with an effective pore size of .01 micron to .45 micron to be bacteriologically sterile and .45 micron to 1.0 micron to be bacteriologically safe...



Source: A Guide to Water Filters - Compare Different Types of Water Filter TreatmentsHow small should a stencil 



> Bacteria range in size from 0.2 to 2 microns in width or diameter and from 1 to 10 microns in length for the nonspherical specie, so a 1-micron filter will remove most bacteria and cysts.


Source: Micron Rating, Water Filter Micron Size, 1 Micron Water Filter, 5 Micron Water Filter

What if one uses a sediment filter(the towel in the video), series of pre-filter to prevent the final filter from clogging early, and a 0.5 micron ceramic filter at the end of the filtration system for a wash out booth?
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efO2X17M1Bk[/media]As posted earlier, that ceramic filter is the one I plan to put at the end of my filtration system. I wast told that it is a 0.3 micron filter but the one on the video has 0.5 micron. A new one cost about US17 here. My plan is to use the new filter to filter our drinking water then after every few months, move it to the washout filter.

Shaking the filter to loosen the media (every 3-4 months)
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHVEeTs5Ms0&feature=related[/media]A cheaper alternative
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4HU8oYiCwg&feature=channel[/media]Pre-filter ideas(anything fibrous that can screen out solids)
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAXuIfnxvG4&NR=1[/media][media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSli3yAe0Uw&feature=related[/media]
.
DISCLAIMER: I do not guarantee the accuracy `of the data quoted nor in the videos.


----------



## jmlopez8 (Jan 25, 2008)

BroJames said:


> Source: A Guide to Water Filters - Compare Different Types of Water Filter TreatmentsHow small should a stencil
> 
> Source: Micron Rating, Water Filter Micron Size, 1 Micron Water Filter, 5 Micron Water Filter
> 
> ...


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Just some correction, the Korean Ceramic filters here cost about $20 and has 0.20 micron openings. It is also impregnated with silver for drinking purposes. Taiwan made ceramic filters here has a 0.90 micron opening and cost about $15. China made filters also has a 0.9 micron opening and cost under $10.

For inks, try scraping out as much ink as possible. I would try to make sure that my sediment filter(s) or the first layer of filter(s) catches most of the inks. The 2nd layer(s) would be some fabric or material with fine openings. This is to prevent the final ceramic filter from clogging up fast.

And yes, these ceramic filters are fragile so clean only by rinsing and if absolutely necessary use a soft sponge and rub it very gently. You can put multiple filters for the "tank" or bucket to drain faster.


----------



## jmlopez8 (Jan 25, 2008)

BroJames said:


> Just some correction, the Korean Ceramic filters here cost about $20 and has 0.20 micron openings. It is also impregnated with silver for drinking purposes. Taiwan made ceramic filters here has a 0.90 micron opening and cost about $15. China made filters also has a 0.9 micron opening and cost under $10.
> 
> For inks, try scraping out as much ink as possible. I would try to make sure that my sediment filter(s) or the first layer of filter(s) catches most of the inks. The 2nd layer(s) would be some fabric or material with fine openings. This is to prevent the final ceramic filter from clogging up fast.
> 
> And yes, these ceramic filters are fragile so clean only by rinsing and if absolutely necessary use a soft sponge and rub it very gently. You can put multiple filters for the "tank" or bucket to drain faster.


so should i then first filter out the inks by placing a towel over the bucket first, maybe using two buckets before the filter?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

jmlopez8 said:


> so should i then first filter out the inks by placing a towel over the bucket first, maybe using two buckets before the filter?


That's the general principle. The initial filter is the sediment filter to catch as many solids as possible, and should be the cheapest to replace and easiest to clean. The pre-filter, or whatever is the more appropriate name, is to filter out the smaller or and less visible sediments. The job of the final filter would be to take out the microscopic solids.

Maybe we can say that the sediment filter is for the visible solids. The pre-filter is for solids that you can see only with a magnifying glass. The final filter takes out the microscopic solids. The more filters the better but more work and maintenance. 

However, I would scrape off as much ink as possible and clean the screen using paper towels before going to the wash out booth. maybe there is no need because the final filter should do its job. But desirable to prevent the more expensive and harder to clean ceramic filter from early clogging. I would also use a smoother fabric as the sediment filter because a towel seems awfully difficult to clean. A DIY wood frame with old 156 mesh and up, even manually stretched, is much easier to clean. Sometimes, I just leave the screen as is. Larger washed out emulsion will stick on the screen but not much problem with that.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Im definitely going to have to try this out. I have a few jobs to do soon(as I stopped my operations for over a month while I got settled in) and I need a way to wash out/reclaim about 50 screens I have.

Is it possible to reclaim 1-2 screens without damage to the septic system? I have a job due this week and I only need 2 screens and I wont 'have time to put a washout booth together before then(monetary reasons).


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

a couple of screens shouldn't damage anything if you clean properly. But regular or frequent washing will take its toll.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

ok... I wouldn't even attempt it, but i'm behind already and I have to reclaim and coat screens, hopefully only burn 2, then calibrate the screens and then print 100 shirts 2 color front and back. I only have a 4/1 press with a flash so i'm hoping I can do the printing part in under 7 hrs. It wouldn't be so bad except that I work as a manager at a retail store and I can't get out of my shift tomorrow and the shirts need to be at the factory by thursday morning.
Probably only going to get 4 hrs of sleep tonight .

I'm going to order or look for ceramic filters as soon as I get my final payment on this job!


----------

